# Strangest/weirdest thing you've smoked



## drakkar (Aug 19, 2008)

The title pretty much says it all! Besides the normal-ish smoked items, what have you all smoked or grilled? Anything outside the norm ... like bread .... coffee beans?

I'm all ears for ideas ..... and being newer to smoking, things that sound crazy to me may be a common smoke I was unaware of. Plus it'll be cool to hear what people have thought of to smoke. 

Fire away everyone.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

So far...I did cherries for the bourbon lemonade that coyote posted a while back...that was yummy...and I did some plums, they cam out yummy too...warm on top of vanilla ice cream with a little Chambord drizzled on top..not too out there...


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

I cold smoke a lot of home mixed spices...pepper, seasoned salts etc.. These aren't abnormal, but I smoke nuts, olives, honey, cheeses, peppers...

I smoked a twinkie once, it wasn't very good.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 19, 2008)

On the smoker, or other......?


----------



## jackgt (Aug 19, 2008)

Well this one time in college...


----------



## drakkar (Aug 19, 2008)

Grilled or smoked. I'll have to edit my 1st post to mention that. =o)


----------



## drakkar (Aug 19, 2008)

lol Do you recall what you smoked it with?


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

It was probably hickory, I had the smoker going and couldn't resist throwing it in too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Friends threaten to throw road kill on my smoker, but I have to draw the line somewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 lol


----------



## jackgt (Aug 19, 2008)

Just being a smarty.  Pizza is probably as weird as I've gone in the smoker.  I pretty much stick to the traditional stuff.  Snapped my pizza stone last time though; time for a new one!


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 19, 2008)

I suppose Gator tail and frog legs would be it for me..........I  guess apples might be little weird also for the smoker.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 19, 2008)

ahhhh.........THIS topic got revived again........if i remember correctly, the last time this was brought up, was about a 5-6 pager in answers.......lolol

frozen burrito, spam, salt, olives, nuts.

i believe some of the previous anwers were.........gum, twinkie, ummmm


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 19, 2008)

Jeez........just play along........it isn't like we are finishing stuff in the oven.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I used to go to a lot of Grateful Dead concerts durring the late 80's and early 90's.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Is the statute of limitations up yet? Can I talk about this? Wait! Is thay guy following me?

Dave


----------



## twistertail (Aug 19, 2008)

soon to be opossum


----------



## richtee (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's a thread for the new folks...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...07115#poststop


----------



## ibsmoking (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't remember 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 who smoked frozen burritos but said they turn out great.


----------



## div (Aug 19, 2008)

a clover cigarette


----------



## flash (Aug 19, 2008)

oh, definantly an "other"


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 19, 2008)

i guess mine would have to be goat.didnt tell anyone what it was and everyone loved it til i told them what they were eating.also that stuff that was smoked in a hookah pipe once that had me chanting with indians.


----------



## drakkar (Aug 19, 2008)

Ohhhhhhh ..... ya ..... I didn't get that at first. lol Guess the other had the best of me. lol


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 19, 2008)

Pizza , it was great done with hickory .... and a whole load of moose legs bones .... for man's best friend


----------



## ddave (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe it was me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=16812

I guess I am also guilty of repeating "unusual item" question . .  sorry WD.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15661

Dave


----------



## drakkar (Aug 21, 2008)

Pizza huh? I could see how that'd be good. Did the bread dry out or get to moist? I've debated attempting to smoke a loaf of bread. =o)

Was it a frozen pizza or did you order it?


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 21, 2008)

While smoking the easter ham, My brother and I got the bright idea to smoke a marshmellow peep, with sauce. good, but very sticky.We then tried it with dry rub, and it turned out deliscious and odd.


----------



## shorts (Aug 21, 2008)

Hummmm Smoked peep with sauce and dry rub...you and your B-I-L....there wasn't any alcohol involved was there???  LOL!!!  My Mom loves peeps I'll have to try it!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 21, 2008)

Drakkar, how about biscuits?

I do biscuits and gravy and baked steak on my smoker....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=19297


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 21, 2008)

eggs in the shell


----------



## drakkar (Aug 21, 2008)

Did any smoke flavor actually make it through the shell?


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 21, 2008)

sure did, they were tasty with a lite smoky taste. You have to be careful that they don't explode, which will happen if heated too fast. I do them in my Smokin Tex electric. as it heats up slow. afraid to try them in the GOSM but I guess if a person would start on low and then adjust the heat.
in the electric I smoked at 230Â° for 1 hour using hickory.


----------



## moozoo (Jun 18, 2015)

I smoked some avocados a couple months ago, hoping to then create a naturally smoky guacamole.  Won't be doing it again...the smoke just didn't work right with it and gave the guac that mysterious hint of lighter fluid (I never use lighter fluid and was burning apple wood cleanly).  A little chipotle Tabasco or chipotle sauce (from the canned peppers) does the trick just fine.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 19, 2015)

Did a peach cobbler in the smoker once. We were camping and didn't have an oven. Since it was after the ribs were done, most of the smoke wood had already burned off so there was only the faintest of smoke flavor. It was cherry wood so it complemented the cobbler.


----------



## sopchoppy (Jun 19, 2015)

Smoked some "rabbit tobacco" when I was 15. Once was enough.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 20, 2015)

Eggs, pasta noodles (dried them using the smoker), to name a few.


----------



## boboso (Jun 22, 2015)

When I got my first smoker,an ECB years ago,, I wanted to break it in right away, so I raided my fridge and freezer for anything I could find that I thought I could smoke and found frozen burritos, chicken legs, russet potatoes, and hard boiled eggs. After a few hours of fiddling with the ECB, everything came out pretty good. Used well seasoned mesquite chunks, and I was hooked. Also for a few years all I could find was mesquite wood, and thought that was the only wood to use. Still use it a lot, its easy to find and cheap here in Texas,but glad I found this site and found other woods. :)


----------

